

Show HN: Storing my variables online (variabl.co) - heshamg
http://www.variabl.co/var/WTaxp88KmeE

======
stevekemp
Also reminds me of a toy server I use for storing JSON-encoded secrets. I use
this when I need hosts to have passwords, but don't want them to be stored in
public (github) repositories.

[https://github.com/skx/sss](https://github.com/skx/sss)

------
tarr11
Sounds like a (very) simple version of Parse. Here are some more similar
concepts: [http://stackoverflow.com/questions/9024819/free-cloud-
data-s...](http://stackoverflow.com/questions/9024819/free-cloud-data-stores-
that-use-get-post)

~~~
heshamg
awesome! I wish I saw these earlier.. however the idea of "hosting" is really
interesting, and that's what everyone who uses it gets excited about.. You
could upload an html page and link a domain name to it in 10 seconds :D

Also having links to other variables within yours.. do you think that is
available elsewhere?

eg. try entering: this is a link to [dQtOFV7HXt6]

then go to the link of the real variable. I find the possibility of having
these references quite powerful.

~~~
pmx
It would be really awesome if you could link to a value in a json object in
the variable. For example:
[http://www.variabl.co/var/ysM14XkmAEP](http://www.variabl.co/var/ysM14XkmAEP)
you could link to [http://www.variabl.co/var/ysM14XkmAEP/first-
name](http://www.variabl.co/var/ysM14XkmAEP/first-name) and have it return
"john"

~~~
heshamg
wow! that is an awesome idea! i'll try to get it done when I catch some free
time.. i'll let you know thanks!

~~~
pmx
Cool I'll look forward to trying it out! What stack did you use to build this?

